# North Chagrin Reservation



## 17j.amato (Aug 10, 2015)

Fished the North Chargrin Reservation around the River Rd bridge last Friday for 2-3 hours. Used eggs sacs and black jigs and was unsuccesful. Has anyone been succesful fishing around this area? I was thinking maybe i should have tried further upstream (west towards 91).

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

I was there Saturday and caught nothing for a couple of hours with pink and peach patterns and then did very well when switching to chartreuse.


----------



## 17j.amato (Aug 10, 2015)

P.A.T. said:


> I was there Saturday and caught nothing for a couple of hours with pink and peach patterns and then did very well when switching to chartreuse.


Where were you in relation to the bridge?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

Upstream 15 min walk


----------



## 17j.amato (Aug 10, 2015)

P.A.T. said:


> Upstream 15 min walk


Gonna give it a try later this week. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

There are a few good spots downstream from the Rogers Rd bridge as well.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

nothing wrong with that area, just need to know how to read the water. yes up stream as way down low, your odds are always better.


----------

